# Need help with Nose Rolls



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.. I'm going to assume you mean a 180 butter? ... or is a nose roll when you use upper body? never heard of it .... practice presses... A LOT.. on nose and tail.. basically to do what I think you do is pull the press.. so in this case go into a nose press and as you are turn your head and shoulders (hur hur hur) the direction you want to spin and then swing that leg out like a damn dancer.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> Welcome to the forum.. I'm going to assume you mean a 180 butter? ... or is a nose roll when you use upper body? never heard of it .... practice presses... A LOT.. on nose and tail.. basically to do what I think you do is pull the press.. so in this case go into a nose press and as you are turn your head and shoulders (hur hur hur) the direction you want to spin and then swing that leg out like a damn dancer.


thanks blind for the quick response.

YouTube - Snowboard tricks - Nose Roll 180 Frontside S-KP

the vid has a pretty long intro, the trick is at 0:25. i can get the board around but instead of the nose sticking to the ground, i keep nollieing out of the press. am i throwing my body to hard and causing me to launch in the air?


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds like you may not be locking in on the press. Keep your lead foot flexed, like you're doing a nose press, shift your weight toward the front of your board and turn your shoulders in the direction you want to spin. Thats what I do for nose rolls. 

Like Blind said, practice pressing alot!

I want to get to the point to where I can really slow the rotation down and hold a deep press throughout.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah that's what I thought it could be... unlike butters "nose rolls" are initiated mostly with upper body movement.. you are pushing a nose press while simultaneously throwing your shoulders around and swinging that leg... Honestly if you practice taking it a little bit more slowly you'll really dial it in without doing the nollie... just remember to keep all of your weight on that front leg so it doesn't pop up... 

I think it took me about an hour to learn.. but I didn't realize it was a real trick I was just practicing the motion for trying a full butter hahaha... well hell what a trick to have... once you get it down the way you're trying you should be able to do it any direction.. I can do them FS/BS switch FS/BS


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks again guys for your help. i live in the city so i don't get much time to go up but i will be up at mammoth this weekend. hopefully i will have nose rolls locked down, before the season ends.


----------

